

Ask HN: Does anyone here watch offline TV anymore? - samratjp

I haven't bothered to subscribe to cable the last few years. It's overpriced and irrelevant for me these days and made me wonder if anyone else has done the same?
======
byoung2
If cable weren't already included in my HOA payment, I wouldn't subscribe. I
never watch live TV. I usually watch shows on Hulu or download a torrent of
the episode with the commercials removed. Since I'm in California, I can
usually watch the show at the same time it comes on live because someone on
the east coast has already encoded and uploaded it during the 3 hour time
difference.

------
ascuttlefish
I've never had cable. Well, honestly, I've never paid for it. I've had roomies
who just had to have it, but I never wanted it or had a TV until a few years
ago. In the past couple years I've been watching TV series like Battlestar
Galactica on DVD, but otherwise my TV is for watching movies.

------
patrickk
Yes for live sports. Streaming quality is too crap online generally for me.

Apart from that, no. I have a big screen LCD TV in my room, and it acts as a
media centre monitor for my XBMC setup. It isn't hooked up to anything other
than my PC.

